# Dog takes bus by himself to dog park everyday



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

This dog rides the buses in seatle alone. Here is the link:

BBC News - US commuter dog rides bus alone to the park


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw his yesterday. LOL I just hope he is microchipped.


----------



## Lynn770 (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw that story on the news as well. He looked like such a great dog. I'd be too afraid someone would take him to let him go off by himself like that.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't understand from the article...where does he keep his change?


----------

